# Mike Anderson to Arkansas?



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

http://eye-on-college-basketball.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/26283066/27987863

Sure looks like something...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If true, that's a huge loss for Missouri. HUGE


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

huge loss on MU, but I have not has much faith in ANderson lately. I think he so thick headed on keeping the same type of play and do not adapt. Look at Coach Martin at KSU he changed his whole offense in middle of hte year


----------



## xu95 (Apr 5, 2003)

What I thought was hilarious is the local Cincinnati paper seemed to think that Mick Cronin was on the short list for that job. Seriously one trip to the NCAA tournament in five years. No one is looking for him right now.

xu95


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

if Anderson leaves I htink MU should go for butler coach, but I think OU wants him too


----------

